# Vehicle Electric Motor 10 Hp At 48v Dc 5 Hp At 24v



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $394.94*
End Date: Friday Oct-05-2007 13:44:19 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $394.94
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

